# Louisiana Deputy Succumbs To On-Duty Injury



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

March 1st, 2006 12:57 PM EDT

*Officer.com News*

_Officer Down Memorial Page_ has reported that a three year veteran of the Washington Parish Sheriff's Department of Louisiana has succumbed to injury suffered in the line of duty.

According to the report, Deputy Jeffery Bickham, 43, was killed when his patrol rolled back and pinned him against another vehicle, where he remained until found by another deputy dispatched to find him.

Bickham is survived by his wife and two daughters.


----------

